# Sad little rescues :(



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

ok guys, first off... these are proper neglected, 'should not have been bred rescues', not 'well-bred horses that somehow ended up at the slaughterhouse' types. so please be kind to them. they cant help that they are here, and they are here now, so...

i'm thinking of taking one on, as i'm hoping with some love and training, it may be a good, loving riding horse for somebody who wants just that. not a show horse obviously, but i'm sure he could be precious to somebody...

so all i'm looking for is one who is likely to be a sound horse, that would be able to be ridden in a general way, so that taking it in would be worthwhile for the horse to have a chance at being somebody's forever pony.

ok, they are two year olds i think, and i only have these horrible pictures as i've not seen them in person yet, so dont flay me alive. they are not flattering, so thats why i'm asking for more opinions i.e. you guys! i have no idea of their height, breeding, or really anything else at this point. sorry...

tell me what you think. if you think i shouldnt be doing this, tell me that too. all opinions appreciated.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

[/QUOTE]
These two are STUNNING.... O_O good luck with adopting one of them


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I think they are cute-and certainly worth a try. Good luck and let us know which one you choose....and progress!


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

thank you both for your messages. its very encouraging for me. it sometimes feels like one cannot really make a difference to the plight of horses today, so i have been having sleepless nights about whether i should get involved, or whether it wont even matter at all.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I was going to post the two that sommsama09 posted, I like those two also


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I think I would choice from the 2nd and 5th horse. I loove the bays looks, but don't like how he is built behind.


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

I really like the bay. The choice of the 2 up above, I'd definately go with the bay. BTW some of these look like mustangs to me. What breeds are they?









This little girl might not be all that bad either. She's standing oddly so that's why she isn't as flattering but she is still growing. She looks young.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I think all have possibilities. It is amazing what proper care and training can do to make overall improvements. Let us know your pic and start a thread to show all your progress as you go along. I love before and afters.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Randomrider92 - thanks for your comment! They are not mustangs, just very mixed I think.
I agree about that filly, there's something about her that I like. The bay is also a favourite.

Allison Finch - I would love to start a thread, such a good idea! Then I could get awesome input and advise from all of you along the way. Would love that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

2, 3 and 4 are my pics. Good luck in getting one and bringing it along


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I like numbers two and four. To me (and I'm far from an expert!) I like the inquisitive, intelligent look in their eyes and they seem a bit more refined than the rest.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I like the bay... he seems to have a nice build to him for pleasure riding, I like how interested he is in what is going on... and idk, just get a good vibe off him. That'd be my choice.

But yes, please keep us updated, can't wait to see who you choose and how they do!! Good luck!


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

aha! I see a pattern emerging! As they say great minds think alike!

Ok, lame joke. But anyway thanks for the comments.

I can't wait to see them in person and find out a bit more about them...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

I couldn't possibly pick just one - I only wish you could take all of them! I think it's wonderful that there are horse people like you who can love and care for a horse regardless of conformation flaws - I think people are too quick to "throw away" a horse because of aesthetic flaws and flaws that would hinder performance. What ever happened to a genuine connection with a horse?! Good luck with whichever one you choose - looking forward to updates!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

subbing to see who you pick!

I see good and bad in all of them. A good, unangled side view of each would definately make it easier, but since you dont have any, I see quite a bit of potential in the bay, #5, and the second palomino. The palomino is thin, but looks to have fairly stellar conformation.

I agree that some appear to be mustangs though. I see atleast two with freezebrands.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The bay is by far my pick as well. Are these guys gaited? I almost think I'm seeing some Paso in there.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

1&2.....2 is my favorite because he is taller and since I am tall I look for taller horses..... 1 is nice too for a smaller rider.... good luck!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

idk about you guys but maybe its the dark legs on the bay, but something looks off with those back legs. like they are positioned to far back end. maybe those black "socks" are giving off the illusion. but other then that i really do like the bay, the 2nd one (sooty buckskin) and the bum high palomino


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

No, he is extremely sickle-hocked. But he's still built sturdier than the other colts.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

that is probably what i am seeing, its a angled picture to begin with, probably making it a bit worse looking.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I was wondering that, too- Bubba. Both of the freeze branded rescues have a similar look to them, and I was thinking mustang, or possibly peruvian paso (we have a 1/2 peruvian, and he's nearly identicle with the sooty bay and the bay's build). After doing a bit of research though, I found that mustangs are generally only branded on the neck, with a code that can help identify their age and the location at which they were captured. These guys appear to just have a '625' and '694.'

As far as I know though, pasos (peruvian or fino) aren't freeze branded as part of their registry (unlike TBs, Standardbreds, or QHs) so their brands could have been done for identification by a previous owner. That being said, there should be some way to find their breed/age, and possibly more if an expert were to figure out what registry the numbers were under. Ofcourse, the fact that they are at a rescue means that it's possible that their brands could of been altered...but an expert would be able to tell, I believe, if they were legit or not. 

It's definately interesting to puzzle abou these guy's history, that's for sure.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I like the bay and the yellow one that RandomRider posted. Let us know if you get one please


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Yikes, I thought 1 & 2 were the same horse! I like #3 the bay the best...he looks the tallest.


----------



## Desilovesmojo (Aug 27, 2011)

I like the palomino, Shes built nice although she has some growing up to do I think she'd make a nice little mare in the future


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i liked them all!!! so cute need weight and muscle but could make great little ponies. 1,4,6 look like high withers or something. i can't pin point it but could have problems saddle fitting them. but i would take 2,3, 6 anyday  good luck


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

I had a little palomino filly who looked really similar to this, and she kinda pulls at the heart strings for me 









Either way, let us know what you pick


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks all for your encouraging comments!

i went to see all of them yesterday, and wow, it made it even more difficult...
the 2nd one, the buckskin, that everybody liked, has been adopted, so thats great for him, the bay has the best best personality out of the lot (considering especially what they've been through). he just walks up to you and hangs out, while the others are pretty shy. but i think because of that, a few other people have also shown interest in him.

i put the lighter palomino on top of my list, along with the last two, the dun (she looks a lil bit better in person, the camera angle was super harsh on her) and the other palomino gelding... so i guess its decision making time...

i also found out a whole bunch about them yesterday, and i dont know how much i can/should say on a public forum in case i cause problems for anyone, but these babies are not mustangs (i am not based in the US), and they were in fact used for medical testing, and would have been sent to the slaughterhouse/auction afterwards, but yay! some people intervened, and here they are...


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

i just mentioned the medical testing, because thats why they have the branding that a few of you asked about.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

muumi said:


> thanks all for your encouraging comments!
> 
> i went to see all of them yesterday, and wow, it made it even more difficult...
> the 2nd one, the buckskin, that everybody liked, has been adopted, so thats great for him, the bay has the best best personality out of the lot (considering especially what they've been through). he just walks up to you and hangs out, while the others are pretty shy. but i think because of that, a few other people have also shown interest in him.
> ...


I wasn't aware that horses used for medical testing could be used for the slaughterhouse..... pretty sure that's a sanitation violation. Could be wrong though I guess.

Glad they're getting better homes.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

tianimalz- exactly. its become a huge issue here, not only the horses being slaughtered, but also the use of the meat.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

sounds like a crazy story right?! but its true sadly.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Umm I didn't see the answer I was looking to use C: All of the Above heheheh. Hope they all find good homes. This is why I am not allowed at horse rescues or sale barns *sigh* Oh and dog rescues. 

*looks outside at the mooches and the unrideable gelding and smiles*


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

muumi said:


> tianimalz- exactly. its become a huge issue here, not only the horses being slaughtered, but also the use of the meat.


I bet 8/


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thats really sad- im glad they were rescued!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I love 1, she reminds me of a skinny Sonata  

I would say my picks are 3, 5, 6 with a leaning toward 3. I really like how substantial he looks even being underweight and well put together, nice bone


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

sommsama09 said:


>


These two are STUNNING.... O_O good luck with adopting one of them [/QUOTE]

love this one. he looks like hes going to be HUGE and stocky! deff in love with this guy..


----------

